# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Do antidepressants really cause hair loss?

## Aames

My parents are threatening to cut my funding if I do not seek psychiatric help. I cannot survive without their funds; I don't know what I would do. And, obviously, I want to get better. But, if they did cause hair loss, there is no way I will take them. Shit brahs, I don't know what to do. I suffered a huge personal blow a week ago and I am spiraling out of control (I was rejected by someone that called me hot, probably indicative that I have a major personality flaw or am awkward beyond repair). I'm binge-eating like crazy and spent all weekend high and alone. I have never felt this low. I'm sure you're all sick of my depressed shtick but I have no other outlets where I can freely speak my mind without repercussions. Also, I have come to love each of you and hope you love me (no homo). I really mean it, each and every one of you. Despite being strangers on the internet, you all mean something to me; some more than others, but all having some significance nevertheless. I have to put on an act around my friends (when I see them, which is rare nowadays) and my parents are about ready to have my institutionalized. It seems everything I do is met with failure. Am I going to make it?

----------


## clandestine

Hey Aames, just wanted to offer some support. tbt family is here for you bratha. 

You should absolutely see a therapist; they're entirely helpful to talk with. I would be cautious with antidepressants. Find out what specific brand the psychiatrist wants to prescribe, and then google around for information re: sides. Probably your best bet.

Try to stop smoking weed if you can. If you don't already, I would start exercising. Running, hit up the gym (frequently), whatever. Releases endorphins, natural high. Drink more water, every day. Meditate. Start taking small steps, this will help with depression and anxiety.

I would confide in your parents regarding your depression. I'm not sure what your relationship is with them, but family and friends are important for support!

All the best.

----------


## Aames

> Hey Aames, just wanted to offer some support. tbt family is here for you bratha. 
> 
> You should absolutely see a therapist; they're entirely helpful to talk with. I would be cautious with antidepressants. Find out what specific brand the psychiatrist wants to prescribe, and then google around for information re: sides. Probably your best bet.


 It means a lot when a poster like you (that often disagrees with me) offers support; love you brah. And yeah, that sounds like a reasonable source of action. At the very least, I think they would be happy if I see a therapist. After all, I can't just rant on here for eternity and hope to magically improve. The drugs can come later if need be. I try to tell them about antidepressants and the dangers, but they will not listen. They ignore scientific studies and just default to whatever the hell the doctor says, regardless of their actual ability or knowledge. I always think it's funny when people act as if doctors have access to a mysterious resource that the general public doesn't.

----------


## Aames

> Try to stop smoking weed if you can. If you don't already, I would start exercising. Running, hit up the gym (frequently), whatever. Releases endorphins, natural high. Drink more water, every day. Meditate. Start taking small steps, this will help with depression and anxiety.
> 
> I would confide in your parents regarding your depression. I'm not sure what your relationship is with them, but family and friends are important for support!
> 
> All the best.


 Strong edit, lol. Anyway, to address these points. I don't smoke weed. I've been using up my supply of oxycodone and supplementing with phenibut when I fear I'm running out. That's another matter. I lift MWF but hate cardio. I really should start as I used to run and felt great; I even have a treadmill in my room. And yeah brah, I really want to get into meditation. Do you use any guided meditations or special techniques?

----------


## 25 going on 65

Antidepressants can cause hair loss but to my knowledge they do not in most people. They work well for some and not for others. I tried 2 different kinds and they did very little for me
In my experience clandestine is right, therapists can actually help your mental state if you are open to the process. I saw one a few times back when my diffuse thinning was worse and I was extremely depressed. Believe it or not I quit going because I was afraid he was starting to make me feel at ease with losing my hair, which I did not want to happen.

Just a word on opiates that you are probably tired of hearing already....they are some of the worst drugs if you are depressed. In my experience at least. They would make me feel better, then worse than before when they wore off. When that last pill is gone it's like, oh shit, now I have to deal with the same reality as before but with an opiate hangover/craving 
Also painkillers made my skin kind of bad.

For the record I think we have many similarities. I am a BDD sufferer and I also HATE rejection from women. I crave validation from them and when I do not get it I feel like trash. Also when I am in a depressed state of mind my personality becomes very unpersonable, awkward to be around, and this has caused me to drive away girls who at first were very attracted to me. Having someone's praises and then losing them....that is one of the worst feelings.
So I know where you are coming from. My best advice with this latest rejection is to hook up with someone else as soon as possible....maybe not the healthiest way to handle it and others would call it horrible advice, but it always helped me. When you are stuck on a girl it gets easy to forget there are billions of other women in the world

Good luck.

----------


## BigThinker

Spring jam this weeekend, brah!!!!

----------


## gldngamer

Hey Aames, I really don't know much about antidepressants and hair loss, but I had a similar depressing situation such as yours a few months ago so  i thought i'd tell you my story. I was dating a girl who had still not broken things off with her ex bf and we had a very dysfunctional, friends with benefits kind off relationship. It was horrible, i felt insecure , was paranoid and the worst part is that we used to smoke and drink together. Finally i started abusing weed and alcohol to suppress my emotions after prolonged torture of  being with her . Long story short, i broke up with her after asking her out formally to which she rejected me saying that she's already committed  to another guy. I was an emotional wreck after this incident, i lashed out at my friends and held everyone in contempt. I realised that she had only liked me for my looks and used me for her own attention needs.This is when i got really insecure about my hairloss and aesthetics as i felt losing my looks would directly affect my dating life. 

The only good things that have come out of this debacle is that i stopped my alcohol and weed abuse as it was making me feel worse after the high wore off. My problems didn't disappear and my depression increased astronomically. I have been feeling alot better these days, after being free from my vices. I have given up on girls for the time being.

Aames, i feel for you bro, i hope you can foget about your rejection and move on. Don't take drugs mayn, you will ruin your life . Get some help if your ok with it, im sure you can request your psychologist not to prescribe you antidepressants

----------


## Shan

Do regular exercise and it would be helpful to talk to someone
I don't think you should take the pills, doctors these days hand them 
Out like they're handing out sweets.
My friend actually went to the doc and made up
Some story to get on Prozac just so he could 
Last longer in bed. Apparently cures PE

----------


## mmmcoffee

Even though you hate cardio, you should get back into running... Studies have shown running (and other cardio I'm sure) is an effective anti-depressant, even cured it in people. The studies say it can be as effective as today's best anti-depressant pills


It definitely helps me.

----------


## BaldJerry

I recently started antidepressants about 3 months ago.  I have to say it has not effected my hair to the slightest.  In fact my hair is getting thicker (thanks to experimental treatments).  I think if people lose hair from pills is not in the MPB pattern and if you quit taking the pills it will all grow back.  I think hairloss from these pills is rare and if it happens then just quit taking the pills!  

One thing that concerns me is Dr Guyuron, a plastic surgeon, has done a study on identical twins who led different lifestyles.  He observed the twin that took antidepressants looked older than the one that did not.  He said it was cause antidepressants relax facial musccles too much for too long.  I believe this to be true.  These pills really relax my face and I can see how overtime you can lose that natural tone you get through expression.  However I am taking them anyways.  I figure that should be easy to reverse right?  How can relaxed facial muscles cause permanent aging?

----------


## BigThinker

> I recently started antidepressants about 3 months ago.  I have to say it has not effected my hair to the slightest.  In fact my hair is getting thicker (thanks to experimental treatments).  I think if people lose hair from pills is not in the MPB pattern and if you quit taking the pills it will all grow back.  I think hairloss from these pills is rare and if it happens then just quit taking the pills!  
> 
> One thing that concerns me is Dr Guyuron, a plastic surgeon, has done a study on identical twins who led different lifestyles.  He observed the twin that took antidepressants looked older than the one that did not.  He said it was cause antidepressants relax facial musccles too much for too long.  I believe this to be true.  These pills really relax my face and I can see how overtime you can lose that natural tone you get through expression.  However I am taking them anyways.  I figure that should be easy to reverse right?  *How can relaxed facial muscles cause permanent aging?*


 That doesn't make a squirt of sense to me.  Your skin loses elasticity over time.  So, not making facial expression should probably be beneficial.  Further, not being "stressed" should also have positive benefits on the aging process.

I'm thinking it would need to be through some other pathway, if it were to promote aging.

----------


## BaldJerry

I originally thought the same thing but I think you it is true around the eyes.  Bags and tired eye look comes from not using muscles around the eyes.  This is my speculation as to Guyuron's reasoning.  Here is a summary of the study:

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...880645,00.html

----------


## drybone

I have no idea if anti depressants cause hair loss, but I am certain that hair loss causes depression.  :Frown:

----------


## drybone

> That doesn't make a squirt of sense to me.  Your skin loses elasticity over time.  So, not making facial expression should probably be beneficial.  Further, not being "stressed" should also have positive benefits on the aging process.
> 
> I'm thinking it would need to be through some other pathway, if it were to promote aging.


 Speaking of that , if I may go off topic for a second, do you have any ideas to maintain the elasticity of our skin as we get into our forties? I never went out in the sun much so my skin looks pretty good . 

My diet is good and I exercise. No smoking or drinking. My only stress is the performance of my NHL hockey team. 

My wife offers me her 'moisturizer' but I am wondering if there is a male version and /or other vitamins we can take to improve our skin health . 

Let me know what your thoughts are.  :Smile:

----------


## BaldJerry

I work with this guy that is 51 but looks way younger.  On his birthday we asked him how he looks so young.  He said he has been wearing sunscreen since the 80's when he was in 20's.  I think this is the key.  So consider yourself lucky you never went out in sun that much.

----------


## BaldJerry

But I am also a drunk and I take a lot of pills so that can't be good for my skin either.

----------


## drybone

> But I am also a drunk and I take a lot of pills so that can't be good for my skin either.


 lol thanks Jerry :Smile:

----------


## Aames

> Spring jam this weeekend, brah!!!!


 Maybe this would cheer me up if I knew what the hell it was, brah.



> Hey Aames, I really don't know much about antidepressants and hair loss, but I had a similar depressing situation such as yours a few months ago so  i thought i'd tell you my story. I was dating a girl who had still not broken things off with her ex bf and we had a very dysfunctional, friends with benefits kind off relationship. It was horrible, i felt insecure , was paranoid and the worst part is that we used to smoke and drink together. Finally i started abusing weed and alcohol to suppress my emotions after prolonged torture of  being with her . Long story short, i broke up with her after asking her out formally to which she rejected me saying that she's already committed  to another guy. I was an emotional wreck after this incident, i lashed out at my friends and held everyone in contempt. I realised that she had only liked me for my looks and used me for her own attention needs.This is when i got really insecure about my hairloss and aesthetics as i felt losing my looks would directly affect my dating life. 
> 
> The only good things that have come out of this debacle is that i stopped my alcohol and weed abuse as it was making me feel worse after the high wore off. My problems didn't disappear and my depression increased astronomically. I have been feeling alot better these days, after being free from my vices. I have given up on girls for the time being.
> 
> Aames, i feel for you bro, i hope you can foget about your rejection and move on. Don't take drugs mayn, you will ruin your life . Get some help if your ok with it, im sure you can request your psychologist not to prescribe you antidepressants


 Damn, I know man. It really sucks that our obsessions are interfering with our lives and relationships so much. I hope we can grow and get better. I think if I regrow or at least halt my hair loss, that will be one major hurdle accomplished. 





> I lol'd.
> 
> Same situation I'm in basically. Just go in there and act depressed, let him give you the meds, but don't take them. Then over the space of a few weeks gradually pretend you're getting better until you're 'cured'.
> 
> But for the love of God don't take the medication. Psychs aren't even scientists. They don't know what the **** they're doing. It will turn you into a bald zombie.


 This is what I did the last time I saw a psych. I want to get better but I share your sentiments on antidepressants. Perhaps I should be more open with them this time around.




> Do regular exercise and it would be helpful to talk to someone
> I don't think you should take the pills, doctors these days hand them 
> Out like they're handing out sweets.
> My friend actually went to the doc and made up
> Some story to get on Prozac just so he could 
> Last longer in bed. Apparently cures PE


 Oh, absolutely. When I was on them in the past, I would go weeks and even months without any sexual desire. Part of the reason I want to go back on them.




> Even though you hate cardio, you should get back into running... Studies have shown running (and other cardio I'm sure) is an effective anti-depressant, even cured it in people. The studies say it can be as effective as today's best anti-depressant pills
> 
> 
> It definitely helps me.


 Thanks for your input. I have a treadmill and I will definitely start using it on off-days.




> I recently started antidepressants about 3 months ago.  I have to say it has not effected my hair to the slightest.  In fact my hair is getting thicker (thanks to experimental treatments).  I think if people lose hair from pills is not in the MPB pattern and if you quit taking the pills it will all grow back.  I think hairloss from these pills is rare and if it happens then just quit taking the pills!  
> 
> One thing that concerns me is Dr Guyuron, a plastic surgeon, has done a study on identical twins who led different lifestyles.  He observed the twin that took antidepressants looked older than the one that did not.  He said it was cause antidepressants relax facial musccles too much for too long.  I believe this to be true.  These pills really relax my face and I can see how overtime you can lose that natural tone you get through expression.  However I am taking them anyways.  I figure that should be easy to reverse right?  How can relaxed facial muscles cause permanent aging?


 You raise some good points. I suppose I could just monitor shedding if I were to take them. And wow, I also worry about aging. I look young for my age and I would like to keep it that way.




> Speaking of that , if I may go off topic for a second, do you have any ideas to maintain the elasticity of our skin as we get into our forties? I never went out in the sun much so my skin looks pretty good . 
> 
> My diet is good and I exercise. No smoking or drinking. My only stress is the performance of my NHL hockey team. 
> 
> My wife offers me her 'moisturizer' but I am wondering if there is a male version and /or other vitamins we can take to improve our skin health . 
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are.


 You could try Retin-A. I visited an anti-aging forum once and it seemed pretty much everyone used it.

----------


## drybone

thank you Aames  :Smile:  

I will check it out.

----------


## Aames

> Antidepressants can cause hair loss but to my knowledge they do not in most people. They work well for some and not for others. I tried 2 different kinds and they did very little for me
> In my experience clandestine is right, therapists can actually help your mental state if you are open to the process. I saw one a few times back when my diffuse thinning was worse and I was extremely depressed. Believe it or not I quit going because I was afraid he was starting to make me feel at ease with losing my hair, which I did not want to happen.
> 
> Just a word on opiates that you are probably tired of hearing already....they are some of the worst drugs if you are depressed. In my experience at least. They would make me feel better, then worse than before when they wore off. When that last pill is gone it's like, oh shit, now I have to deal with the same reality as before but with an opiate hangover/craving 
> Also painkillers made my skin kind of bad.
> 
> For the record I think we have many similarities. I am a BDD sufferer and I also HATE rejection from women. I crave validation from them and when I do not get it I feel like trash. Also when I am in a depressed state of mind my personality becomes very unpersonable, awkward to be around, and this has caused me to drive away girls who at first were very attracted to me. Having someone's praises and then losing them....that is one of the worst feelings.
> So I know where you are coming from. My best advice with this latest rejection is to hook up with someone else as soon as possible....maybe not the healthiest way to handle it and others would call it horrible advice, but it always helped me. When you are stuck on a girl it gets easy to forget there are billions of other women in the world
> 
> Good luck.


 Sorry, man, completely forgot to address your post. Yeah, the problem with therapy is that I want to be happy but I am reluctant to change the way that I think since I am convinced I am right. I think Highlander can attest to this; once you see things this way, it is very hard to go back.

And yeah, mate, I am sorry to hear that you have abused opiates in the past. I am running very low so will be forced to stop soon anyway. I feel exactly as you do when I am not on them. I purchased some phenibut which I hope will help me relax a few times per week. 

Wow, your sentiments regarding women pretty much mirror mine. If I do not get stares or attention when I go out, I seriously want to top myself. I plan to use this as fuel going forward to better myself. I don't know if this type of behavior is healthy, but I often finding using rejection and the anger it causes to fuel my workouts and keep me going when I feel like giving up.

----------


## Aames

> There are no maybes. Our way of of thinking is the truth. The cold, empty, loveless reality of the world we live in. The problem is it doesn't make for happy living, but since I'm a masochist who enjoys setting goals I don't take issue with it.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you want to do. Have you tried debating your psychologist? If he doesn't deny that you're right and instead focuses on "feelings" then you can be assured you're sane. 
> 
> *Don't medicate away the truth. No matter how inconvenient it may be.*


 You make a lot of sense, as usual. I just wish that I could have it both ways. I want to pursue aesthetics AND be happy but it seems they are mutually exclusive at this point in my life. Perhaps I should suffer until I have maximized my potential and then maybe I can be happy with who I am. My only fear is that I'm wasting the best years of my life. High school and college has really sucked so far. Even if I emerge as a solid 9/10, the friends that I still have will be out of college and pursuing their lives with careers and marriage like sheep. I'll be left behind. At least I still look young so I can lie about my age to get friends (hopefully I can maintain this with our new pursuit of skincare and cosmetics). No one needs to know the shame and pain I endured in cocoon mode. Thoughts?

----------


## Breaking Bald

> You make a lot of sense, as usual. I just wish that I could have it both ways. I want to pursue aesthetics AND be happy but it seems they are mutually exclusive at this point in my life. Perhaps I should suffer until I have maximized my potential and then maybe I can be happy with who I am. My only fear is that I'm wasting the best years of my life. High school and college has really sucked so far. Even if I emerge as a solid 9/10, the friends that I still have will be out of college and pursuing their lives with careers and marriage like sheep. I'll be left behind. At least I still look young so I can lie about my age to get friends (hopefully I can maintain this with our new pursuit of skincare and cosmetics). No one needs to know the shame and pain I endured in cocoon mode. Thoughts?


 If you think highlander is making a lot of sense then I feel sorry for you Aames. People are not 'medicating away the truth' when they take anti-depressants, they take them because they have a general imbalance of chemicals in their brain which can be corrected with medication.

In saying that, I would advise avoiding them at all costs unless you really need them and trust your doctor. Your problem is how highly you hold up ascetics in your life. Yes they matter to some degree but they are not the be all and end all!

A lot of what you say was how I used to feel about the world, women etc so I understand your feelings of angst, confusion, isolation and despair. I have been through some serious stages of deep depression in my life due to some serious incidents that have occurred. Hair loss was also a devastating blow but I am trying and starting to move past it, in comparison to other things going on in the world it is miniscule. It still affects me but not as much as it has in the past. 

Anyway, I try to avoid the forums more these days but if you feel like talking send me a message and we can work something out  :Wink: 

Peace, BB

----------


## clandestine

^Co-signed.

Good post, Breaking.

----------


## Aames

> If you think highlander is making a lot of sense then I feel sorry for you Aames. People are not 'medicating away the truth' when they take anti-depressants, they take them because they have a general imbalance of chemicals in their brain which can be corrected with medication.
> 
> In saying that, I would advise avoiding them at all costs unless you really need them and trust your doctor. Your problem is how highly you hold up ascetics in your life. Yes they matter to some degree but they are not the be all and end all!
> 
> A lot of what you say was how I used to feel about the world, women etc so I understand your feelings of angst, confusion, isolation and despair. I have been through some serious stages of deep depression in my life due to some serious incidents that have occurred. Hair loss was also a devastating blow but I am trying and starting to move past it, in comparison to other things going on in the world it is miniscule. It still affects me but not as much as it has in the past. 
> 
> Anyway, I try to avoid the forums more these days but if you feel like talking send me a message and we can work something out 
> 
> Peace, BB


 Yeah, I would love to hear how you are getting over it and doing now. The thing is; I'm not sure I can after realizing how much all of this matters. I do not like the idea of being average or complacent; I might as well be dead.




> Exactly. If we achieve the perfect cosmetic routine, alter our facial expressions to minimise wrinkles, and acquire an aesthetic body and a NW0/NW1 then all of this will have been worth it.
> 
> One's biological age is completely meaningless. Just look at the people on here who have deep forehead wrinkles and a NW4-7 before age 30. So what if they're "young"? They look like *shit*! Then compare that to a smooth skinned NW0 and you realise what I'm talking about. Well into your 30's and early 40's you can have the youthfulness of a 20-something. If I were you I'd consider finding a new group of friends upon leaving cocoon mode. You won't need your old friends when you're done. Maybe they'll have started new lives, but in any case you need to make up for the time spent in hibernation. 
> 
> Don't worry about being left behind. Realise that with your new life you will be able to hang out with younger people and not seem out of place at all. Plus the added maturity, education, and possible job will guarantee you an unlimited supply of fresh sloots. *Being beautiful is like turning on all cheats IRL. 
> * 
> 
> *We talked about this before, but don't worry about the pain and time endured in cocoon mode. I haven't had a photo taken of me in over five years. As far as everyone concerns I don't even exist. My life shall begin when I leave cocoon mode. I'm even considering getting a name change to signify the occasion.*
> 
> ...


 Indeed, I sure hope everything pays off. I would be so much happier if I was certain that my hair loss was stabilized at the very least. I will have to wait another four months before I compare pictures. But yeah, what you say gives me hope socially. Ideally, I will be able to get some more confidence as I progress on my journey and I can begin meeting new people and leaving behind most of my current friends (many of them are fake; I only consider one of them a true friend). 

Anyway, brah, my sentiments about emerging are the same. I haven't updated my FB profile picture in about two years and I am counting down the days to when I can make my before and after picture showing me as a fat, unaesthetic high-schooler contrasted with my new-found radiance and beauty. Fuark, it will be a glorious day. I admire your commitment in that you would go so far as to change your name. It's a very interesting idea.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> To Breaking Bald: I never expected you to understand the level of beauty and aesthetics of which Aames and I speak. Please don't even write my name anymore.


 Consider your request ignored HIGHLANDER!

----------


## blowmeup

> If you think highlander is making a lot of sense then I feel sorry for you Aames. People are not 'medicating away the truth' when they take anti-depressants, they take them because they have a general imbalance of chemicals in their brain which can be corrected with medication.
> 
> In saying that, I would advise avoiding them at all costs unless you really need them and trust your doctor. Your problem is how highly you hold up ascetics in your life. Yes they matter to some degree but they are not the be all and end all!
> 
> A lot of what you say was how I used to feel about the world, women etc so I understand your feelings of angst, confusion, isolation and despair. I have been through some serious stages of deep depression in my life due to some serious incidents that have occurred. Hair loss was also a devastating blow but I am trying and starting to move past it, in comparison to other things going on in the world it is miniscule. It still affects me but not as much as it has in the past. 
> 
> Anyway, I try to avoid the forums more these days but if you feel like talking send me a message and we can work something out 
> 
> Peace, BB


 Great post Breaking Bald!

Highlander is a twisted, demented soul who will never lead a normal existence. He is like a cancer that needs to be cut out before it spreads. He is just a horrible person!

----------


## Aames

> When this is all over these past twenty-something years will all have been a bad dream. 
> 
> Trust me when I say this...

----------


## Proper

Hope you get out of this alive. I don't think any ideas/suggestions on here is gonna change the way you feel right now. I've been through that and it'll depend on the chain of events to come in your life that will be the ultimate deciding factor on whether you spiral through a black hole or into the light (no i'm not ****ing religious and don't ever accuse me of being so).

In the end, its your decision. Whatever decision you make, just know that it was yours to make and it was a damn ****ing good one.

----------


## Woodyy

I really can't tell if you and Highlander are trolling. The thing is your whole perspective on life is pretty much how I view it. I don't think I can be truly happy with myself unless I know I've maximised my potential aesthetically both facially and in my physique. 

There was a point back in November to mid-Feb where I was closest to this, I must have been closing in on 200 lbs at 10% BF, 1-2 more % off my BF and I'd have been happy. My hair was perfect, no signs of loss and I was genuinely happy with everything else.

And then out of nowhere my hair starts falling out on February the 15th, I can pinpoint an exact date as to where it started which shows how sudden it was, I'd never even considered hairloss before, I didn't even know what regaine was nevermind finasteride and dutasteride. Now I think I know more about hairloss than I would have ever liked.

Anyway, I don't even really know why I'm writing this, I can't even remember what this thread is about. All I know is we are all gonna make it brahs. I promise.

----------


## BigThinker

> I can pinpoint an exact date as to where it started which shows how sudden it was, 
> I'd never even considered hairloss before, 
> I didn't even know what regaine was nevermind finasteride and dutasteride. 
> Now I think I know more about hairloss than I would have ever liked.


 So much feels.

I used to be so confident that I was destined to have hair forever.  I never even thought twice about it.

----------


## Atticus

[QUOTE=BaldJerry;119873]I recently started antidepressants about 3 months ago.  I have to say it has not effected my hair to the slightest.  In fact my hair is getting thicker (thanks to experimental treatments).  I think if people lose hair from pills is not in the MPB pattern and if you quit taking the pills it will all grow back.  I think hairloss from these pills is rare and if it happens then just quit taking the pills!  

Atticus:

I have been on antidepressants and have experienced no hair loss. I just asked the doc what meds had the least amount of side effects, including balding and weight gain. It's been years now. I am in perfect health, and I feel better about life. Therapy helped as well.

----------


## Atticus

> I really can't tell if you and Highlander are trolling. The thing is your whole perspective on life is pretty much how I view it. I don't think I can be truly happy with myself unless I know I've maximised my potential aesthetically both facially and in my physique. 
> 
> There was a point back in November to mid-Feb where I was closest to this, I must have been closing in on 200 lbs at 10% BF, 1-2 more % off my BF and I'd have been happy. My hair was perfect, no signs of loss and I was genuinely happy with everything else.
> 
> And then out of nowhere my hair starts falling out on February the 15th, I can pinpoint an exact date as to where it started which shows how sudden it was, I'd never even considered hairloss before, I didn't even know what regaine was nevermind finasteride and dutasteride. Now I think I know more about hairloss than I would have ever liked.
> 
> Anyway, I don't even really know why I'm writing this, I can't even remember what this thread is about. All I know is we are all gonna make it brahs. I promise.


 
Atticus:
Do you happen to take roids?

----------


## Aames

Thanks for the comments, guys. I've decided against antidepressants and have convinced my parents why I shouldn't take them. I still think I may see a therapist, however.

----------


## Aames

> Stay safe, Aames. Please contact me on Skype ASAP. I'm worried about you.


 I will be on all day tomorrow, mate. Have been writing papers like a madman with finals drawing near. We have much to discuss.

----------


## Woodyy

> Atticus:
> Do you happen to take roids?


 I did, I think it's what caused my hairloss unless this was all just one massive coincidence which I very much doubt. 

It's not going to stop me taking them in the future I'm just going to take roids that have a very low androgenic profile.

----------


## BigThinker

> I will be on all day tomorrow, mate. Have been writing papers like a madman with finals drawing near. We have much to discuss.


 I'm stayin in tomorrow night too.  Would like to chat with you guys.  Losing my sanity over this hair loss shit.

----------


## akai

Psychology was one of my majors in college (double-majored), if that means anything. I'm surprised at the willingness of people to take SSRIs yet they are terrified of finasteride. I took a SSRI (Lexapro) about 5+ years ago for anxiety for only four months and I suffered a huge hit in my libido. To the point where I no longer cared about sex at all. It was terrifying, but also kind of nice, lol. Got off of it and I was back to "normal" in a few months. I would recommend cognitive therapy over drug treatment in the beginning. I believe going the medicinal route should be the last resort (unless you are severely depressed). After studying clinical psych in college you find out that they really don't have a grasp on how these drugs work. Furthermore, they typically only work well on patients with severe depression, not milder forms. Pretty crazy how placebo managed to work 33&#37; of the time.

_A study in the Journal of the American Medical Association says that SSRI's like Paxil and Prozac are no more effective in treating depression than a placebo pill. That means they are 33 per cent effective, which is the percent of patients who will respond well to a sugar pill. The article goes on to say that although SSRI's are effective to some degree in treating severe depression they don't have any effect on the routine type of depressions they are most often used to treat. The take-home message is--don't take SSRI's if you have normal, mild, or routine depression. It's a waste of money, and the drugs have serious side-effects including loss of sexual drive._

_ Initial studies found sexual side effects not significantly different from placebo, but since these studies relied on unprompted reporting, the frequency was probably underestimated. In more recent studies, doctors have specifically asked about sexual difficulties, and found that they are present in between 17% and 41%[32][33] of patients, although the lack of placebo control in these studies means they are likely underestimates. This is because release of extracellular concentrations of serotonin in the brain decreases dopamine and norepinephrine leading to erectile and/or sexual dysfunction._

----------


## akai

> I lol'd.
> 
> Same situation I'm in basically. Just go in there and act depressed, let him give you the meds, but don't take them. Then over the space of a few weeks gradually pretend you're getting better until you're 'cured'.
> 
> But for the love of God don't take the medication. *Psychs aren't even scientists. They don't know what the **** they're doing.* It will turn you into a bald zombie.


 A lot of my psychology professors had medical degrees. I'm pretty sure psychiatrists (not psychologists) in the U.S. must receive their M.D. followed by a four year residency. So 12 years of schooling if you add it all up. That being said a lot of them over-prescribe psych meds which is sad.

----------


## Aames

> A lot of my psychology professors had medical degrees. I'm pretty sure psychiatrists (not psychologists) in the U.S. must receive their M.D. followed by a four year residency. So 12 years of schooling if you add it all up. That being said a lot of them over-prescribe psych meds which is sad.


 Good post above. Yeah, it is pretty crazy. Two years ago, I walked into a psychiatrist's office for the first time and walked out with a prescription for an SSRI, anti-anxiety med, and Ambien.

----------


## akai

> Good post above. Yeah, it is pretty crazy. Two years ago, I walked into a psychiatrist's office for the first time and walked out with a prescription for an SSRI, anti-anxiety med, and Ambien.


 That is quite the ****tail. I'm guessing the anti-anxiety med was a benzodiazepine. Be very, very careful with those. After I quit my SSRI I took Klonopin for anxiety for 6 months. I was on the lowest dose and prescribed to take it 3 times per day. I took it once before bed and rarely ever twice a day. Once I realized the long-term side effects involved I quit the drug. Everything was fine until two weeks later and I was hit with hellish withdrawal symptoms for a good three weeks. Some people can have these symptoms for years and some can die from the withdrawal if they're on high doses. After a little research online I found out that it's basically universally agreed that this is the worst type of drug to withdrawal from. Never again. I could only imagine what it'd be like getting off the ****tail you were prescribed if you were to take it for a prolonged period of time. It's scary how easily doctors will shell out serious meds like this to someone after a simple evaluation.

----------

